# Photoshop before and after! - On my face



## chako012 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys! I wasn't sure where to post this, but I thought I'd like to share the power of photoshop.

  	If only we didn't have to see people in real life, this would have been the answer to never applying make up again!! 

  	Check out the fakies!!


http://www.wengie.com/2012/07/the-power-of-photoshop-before-and-after.html


  	Post comments !! I want to eventually do a tutorial for you girlies to enjoy but I'll get around to that probably next week !!


  	Much love!!

  	Wengie


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow at those lashes....


----------



## SkrinkLaDoo (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish mine really looked like that!!!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 3, 2012)

lashes looking great


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW so cool! Great job


----------



## yakusoku (May 10, 2013)

cool trick!
  	but it would take more forever to do that in photoshop!


----------

